# need some input on these please



## notelliot (May 25, 2008)

i think i should clean it up a bit better, and include shots of the neck and tuning heads. i'm happy with the composition, but some need more depth of field. what do you guys think?


----------



## craig (May 26, 2008)

The lighting does not seem too creative. What was your setup? Do you have others from the shoot.?

Love & Bass


----------



## notelliot (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the input craig. the only other shots i have are of the headstock, and i didn't post them 'cause of the dust. 
i lit it really quickly with one softbox, which was at camera left. i think if i added more lights, or really changed the setup, i'd have to shoot with a back drop instead of my kitchen table. but, if you have any suggestions..


----------



## craig (May 27, 2008)

Not sure what kind of look you are going for. Maybe light the background and or add a rim light to separate the guitar from the background. Also try elevating the guitar to give the shot some depth.

)'(


----------



## notelliot (May 28, 2008)

sounds like too much effort to sell my guitar 

thanks for your help though, craig!


----------



## Ben-71 (May 29, 2008)

The pics' are dull.

If it "sounds like too much effort", and even gaining experience 
in photography doesn't drive you, why do you ask for feedback?


----------



## notelliot (May 29, 2008)

when i find something to put the effort into, rather than an ebay ad, i can apply the experience to that. 
it's called progression.


----------



## tedE (May 30, 2008)

lighting your shot should not be "too much effort" its should be fairly basic and if you arnt going to include it then you shouldnt care for feedback on your photos.


----------



## D-50 (Jun 11, 2008)

The shots look good to me I would like to see a shot of the entire guitar though.


----------



## theadamsociety (Jun 12, 2008)

They look far beyond decent compared to anything else i've seen on Ebay. 
Can't a guy get some feedback without doing EXACTLY what you want him to do?

I think so.


----------



## notelliot (Jun 12, 2008)

cheers.


----------

